# No! Pop eye!



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry to mods for posting another thread... my fish has pop eye! What steps do I take to make it better. I know there is no cure, but are there things to help?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I believe melafix is supposed to help with pop eye


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

popeye is a secondary symptom of an underlying bacterial infection. Gonna need some thing stronger than melafix. try maracyn I and maracyn II at the same time. I once got rid of it with some 'trisulfa" drug from the lfs. But usually by the time popeye appears the infection has gone too far. A product called maracide may work, I believe it is a combo of maracyde I and II.


----------



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok so according to this website I have concluded that my fish does not have popeye... but possibly the 2nd or third one down... he does appear to be showing minor signs of a clearish see through coating over parts of his head and gills... not very distinguishable though... any other thoughts?

P.S. Other symptoms include
-hanging out near the bottom but not laying on it(specifically the back right corner underneath the air stone)
-Wiggling his bodies and fins while motionless 
-Rubbing up and down the glass and sometimes against the thermometer.
-Copper color on his lower abdomen on each side that isnt consistent with his normal color.
-OH!! And he really doesnt seem to care if I flash a flashlight in his eyes.

http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/eyes.html


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Is it cold?


----------



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> Is it cold?


Are you referring to the water? It varies from 69-74. Not so cold... many people tell me that is a safe temp...


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

thats kind of cold, but it depends on wut of fish u have. wut kind of fish do u have?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

He has a goldfish, so it is perfectly fine temp. Even on the warm side a little.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

o ok my b.


----------

